# Color question for 1967 Tempest



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

What color is this? My guess is Tyrol blue, but depending on the pictures I find online it resembles Montreaux blue as well. I want to paint my Gulf turquoise car and am leaning toward this color.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

In the pic, it looks like Tyrol Blue....what is the paint code? The car in the pic I am posting is Montreaux Blue.


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, Eric. I found several pictures on line when looking at different colors and it didn't mention a paint code or color. I'm pretty sure it's Tyrol blue but wanted the opinion of an expert. I have 2 67 Tempests, both are 2 door sedans, and both started life in Gulf turquoise. I hope to sell one soon to finance the upgrades on the other.

By the way, if the Montreaux blue GTO is yours it is very nice. Actually, it's nice either way.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

nightwatch blue is nice...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you, yes that WAS my 67...I sold it about 2 years ago and am building one now (almost finished)....NIGHTWATCH BLUE is beautiful...with a parchment interior!!!! Eric :cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thank you, yes that WAS my 67...I sold it about 2 years ago and am building one now (almost finished)....NIGHTWATCH BLUE is beautiful...with a parchment interior!!!! Eric :cheers



Mariner turquoise would be my choice (the color of my first GTO in the Seventies).


----------

